# First Time trip to Jackson Hole!



## dsciulli19 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello All, 

Background Info: 
I am from the east coast and heading to Jackson Hole March 22-26th for three days of riding with my two friends, one is an intermediate skier, and the other a beginning-intermediate rider. I consider myself a somewhat advanced intermediate, as I am in half-decent physical condition, comfortable with most of the steeps, can ride the pow, and can ride switch without killing myself on most days. Last year's trip was to Breckenridge, CO and Loveland, CO for 3 days, and the difficulty was a pretty good match for the other two riders, but I ended up riding the bowls and some of the steeps by myself. I had a blast, but I felt like I wanted something a little more. We did some research for this year's trip and decided on Jackson Hole because it seemed like they had the most fun terrain for all levels of riding, beginner through expert, and a good chance at getting some snow while we were there. 

The Discussion Quesetion:
As I said before, I have done some research and found some great articles (like this one, even though it's a "ski" article: Jackson Hole Guide To Skiing Jackson Hole Mountain Resort - EpicSki Community), but I am looking for some information from the folks who have been there. So my question to you guys is: in general, what should I expect from my first pilgrimage to JHMR? What are some of the good trails to hit and which ones will be worth breaking away from my wolfpack to ride solo? I don't think I yet have the stones to huck Corbet's, but I know there are TONS of great trails and I am looking for the highlight reel. All input is appreciated!

Let me know what you think


Thanks, 

-DS

EDIT: Also I should add that we are staying at The Lodge at Jackson Hole in Jackson, and any advice on bars and good spots to eat are appreciated as well.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

If this week's weather is any indication of what you'll encounter then expect warm temperatures, wet slushy snow and maybe even some rain.

My old roommate is headed out there today and temps are getting up into the high 30's. It is also going to snow, but I am not sure how much powder he will find with it being that warm.

the quickest way to be introduced to the mountain is to immediately get in line for the tram, get to the top of the mountain and just ride all the way down. Bonus points for hiking the headwall your first time up. The only trail you might want to make sure you hit mid-way are the Hobacks (which you probably won't be able to reach if you do hike up to headwall).

The best bang for your buck/time (in terms of making loops) are probably the Sublette or Casper lifts.... but there really is fun to be had all over that mountain.

Again, don't forget to hike up to headwall (or a bit past it) while you are there.


----------

